# I just blew up my oven. (FIXED!)



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Cooking dinner - the last chicken pot-pie in a Marie Callenders 4-pack - and the oven died a violent death. 
It was about 5 minutes into cooking and I just happened to be in the kitchen with my back to the oven when I heard a loud pop and a big hissing and cracking noise like you get when welding. I turned around and looked at the oven and I could see through the door-glass because it was lit up like there was some 20000 watt bulb inside. I opened the door and it was the heating element going crazy. The back right corner was glowing extra bright and flashing and making all sorts of crazy sounds. I turned it off of course, but it's fried. It really looked and sounded like somebody was in there with MIG welder. There are burn marks on the enamel side and bottom.

So now me and the dog are off to the Shell station for a couple of thanksgiving hot dogs. 
When I get back I'll look and see if the damage is just the element or if I need to replace the entire oven. That's money I'd rather be spending on tools and lumber.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

I pulled the lower element from an electric water heater once, and it looked like it had exploded. Kind of like a hot dog left too long in the microwave. Depending on the brand, you could get by for under $20 in parts.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

The *exact *same thing happened to my sister in law last night while cooking pies. Thank goodness the neighbors came to the rescue and let them use their stove/oven to finish the baking. Of course they were invited to the dinner today.

Exact same thing. Who'da thunkit!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Major bummer! Appliance repairs suck. Hopefully, the hot dogs treat you right.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Toaster oven, er, toasted oven. Major appliances can be a major inconvenience. Hopefully someone here can indicate a similar experience and simple DIY fix possibly.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

The gas station had no hot dogs and I didn't feel like driving the 4 miles to the nearest Circle-K so we had over-priced gas-station potato chips for dinner.
It looks like the element is broken, just like Mark described - an overcooked hotdog. But the white mess around it that I thought was damage to the enamel is just residue. A new stove is $450-500 minimum, so I just ordered the element on Amazon for $17.95. I figure it's worth a try and if it doesn't fix it then I will go shopping for a new range.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

That sucks Joe, I actually had a similar incident with an oven a couple years ago. It was just the heating element that had to be replaced, so hopefully that's all yours needs too…. Happy thanksgiving man.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the bad luck there Joe. Luckily the element didn't cost to much. They're real easy to replace. Couple screws and they usually pop right out. Might have to detatch the leads from the back which means taking the back cover off, but still easy enough. Hope you have a better day tomorrow!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow Joe ,I feel for you man.what a major bummer.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh how I miss my electric stove,we recently got a gas stove although there was nothing wrong with our electric stove,the small burner on high would boil kettle of water in 2 minutes ,the pizza cooked in the oven well done in 12 minutes.
Best of luck finding a new electric stove with the old fashion elements around here.
If you can replace the element and get it going ,it will be good for another 10 years or so,they just don't die.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Probably just the element. Still louses up lunch.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

We just went to Cracker Barrel for dinner. That was pretty good, but I don't think they allow dogs. Sorry about the oven.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

get out the charcoal grill Joe


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry about your arc welding oven. When I was serving my stint as a bachelor, I had a microwave/convection
countertop unit in addition to the regular stove and tried to keep the fridge/freezer well stocked for 
emergencies. As a retired soldier, don't you have a stash of k or c rations just in case, if you lived closer, I 
would give you my phone number so the next time this happened I could keep you from starving. We only 
had 11 at the table, one of the grand daughters insisted on presenting the family with a new boy, Jaxon, 
Wednesday night, so we were short three people at the table although my daughter did take some very
well loaded plates to the hospital to prevent starvation. Hope your story has a happy ending.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

When you get your new element, they are not too hard to install but very awkward to get to. At least all Of the I have ever done.

If your wires are clipped onto the tabs sticking out the back of the element they are usually not so bad.
On the other hand, if the wires have lugs that fit under screws on the element tabs, be sure to use the correct screws.

I bought an element once that had zinc plated steel screws and the original element had nickel screws. The steel screws never worked and overheated the wire and burned the end off it. I had a major PIA to fix that. Since then I usually reuse the screws from the original element if I can.

Good luck.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. UPS doesn't work today so I doubt the element will even get mailed until Monday. It's arrival date estiamate was 2-9 December. So I just went out today and stocked up on stove-top type food. I won't starve to death.

No Gus, I don't keep c-rats around although I do have a few P38s laying around.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I prefer the can opener on my Swiss army boy scout knife, although I think I might remember how to operate
that p38.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Nothing wrong with keeping a P38 on hand. No c-rats here either, but I do have several MREs. I give them to the kids when I come home from temporary duty.

Hope your able to get the stove back in working order. We recently went without an oven for a week or two. We used a crockpot to get by.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

It's fixed! They actually shipped it out USPS priority mail. I paid less than $18 for the part with free shipping. Either they took pity on me, or there is some serious markup on oven elements because everyone is pretending the "original" price is $50+.

It took exactly 21 minutes for me to swap it out from the time I unplugged the oven to when I reset the clock. And that counted a few minutes of tracking down a small wrench. I'm preheating it now for a celebratory baked potato.

Thanks everyone who helped. Here's a parting shot of the bad element:


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

You remain my hero! I probably have bought a new stove!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

gfadvm: "*You remain my hero! I probably have bought a new stove!"*

Me Also, but don't tell Jos that or He'll probably give us "DOO DOO" for giving up to easily!! ...LOl..

Rick


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Congratulations, man conquers machine once again.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Good news Joe.

Be sure to keep a watchful eye on your other major appliances. It believe that they have a secret pact.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Glad to hear it Joe.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Must be the Thanksgiving jinx, because the same thing happened to me. Oven stopped working right as the turkey was going in to cook. Was lucky that my mom lives kind of close. So hauled everything to her place to bake and brought it back to eat. Sorry about the chips for dinner.


----------

